# ISO TNT fresh pasta recipe?



## Tauruscat (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello. I just started making my own fresh pasta, and wanted to know If any one has a tried and true recipe...


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2011)

Tauruscat said:


> Hello. I just started making my own fresh pasta, and wanted to know If any one has a tried and true recipe...



Welcome to DC!  Once upon a time, I loved playing with my hand-crank pasta maker.  (It felt like I had my playdough fun factory all over again.)  My basic recipe was 2 cups of flour, 2 jumbo or 3 large eggs, and a good pinch of salt.  Mix it all and let it rest for 15 to 20 minutes.  Divide it into fours and roll it through your pasta maker until it is the desired thickness.  Then cut it and let it hang-dry.  It would keep in the fridge for a few days after drying.

I generally used 2/3 cup of semolina flour as part of the 2 cups.  I liked to toy with the recipe from time to time.  Adding tomato paste for tomato pasta, etc.  I even tried to make a chocolate pasta with cocoa though it did not turn out so great.

Hope this helps!
~Kathleen


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 3, 2011)

KathleenA said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC!  Once upon a time, I loved playing with my hand-crank pasta maker.  (It felt like I had my playdough fun factory all over again.)  My basic recipe was 2 cups of flour, 2 jumbo or 3 large eggs, and a good pinch of salt.  Mix it all and let it rest for 15 to 20 minutes.  Divide it into fours and roll it through your pasta maker until it is the desired thickness.  Then cut it and let it hang-dry.  It would keep in the fridge for a few days after drying.
> 
> I generally used 2/3 cup of semolina flour as part of the 2 cups.  I liked to toy with the recipe from time to time.  Adding tomato paste for tomato pasta, etc.  I even tried to make a chocolate pasta with cocoa though it did not turn out so great.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kathleen....


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2011)

Tauruscat said:


> Thanks Kathleen....



I'm no pasta expert by a long shot, but my pasta turned out to be pretty yummy.

I'm sure there are others here who will give you awesome recipes.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have a pasta machine?

I just put 125 grams of hard whole wheat flour/ serving and add water, a little at a time, until it forms a dough. Then I knead it by hand a short while and finish kneading it with the hand crank pasta machine. It takes a lot of kneading, but that goes quickly with the machine.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 3, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 4, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Do you have a pasta machine?
> 
> I just put 125 grams of hard whole wheat flour/ serving and add water, a little at a time, until it forms a dough. Then I knead it by hand a short while and finish kneading it with the hand crank pasta machine. It takes a lot of kneading, but that goes quickly with the machine.



Yes I do have a pasta maker.. I made some yesterday and turned out pretty good but a little heavy. 
I wanted some other recipes so I can play with.
Thank you for your tip....


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to DC 

Josie


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 4, 2011)

Josie1945 said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC
> 
> Josie



Thank u...


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 4, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> welcome



Thank u..


----------



## zfranca (Jan 6, 2011)

Tauruscat said:


> Hello. I just started making my own fresh pasta, and wanted to know If any one has a tried and true recipe...


There are so many possibilties. The question is: what kind of pasta are you making? I have many suggestions to offer, based on your answer.


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 6, 2011)

zfranca said:
			
		

> There are so many possibilties. The question is: what kind of pasta are you making? I have many suggestions to offer, based on your answer.



Ooh many kinds...I want to find the best one for me. I want to try ravioli this weekend...and I love linguini. thank you that would awesome..


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

Try adding some of these to the dough mix before kneading, rolling and cutting.







I also have (not pictured) herb paste.


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 6, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> Try adding some of these to the dough mix before kneading, rolling and cutting.
> 
> I also have (not pictured) herb paste.



Great idea!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Try adding some of these to the dough mix before kneading, rolling and cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You put a box in your pasta?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> You put a box in your pasta?


 No just till it looks and smells right. I don't measure.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha... I think he was poking fun, questioning whether or not you put a cardboard box in your pasta...


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> Haha... I think he was poking fun, questioning whether or not you put a cardboard box in your pasta...


 HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  I need a nap!! LOL


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> Haha... I think he was poking fun, questioning whether or not you put a cardboard box in your pasta...




*ding* *ding*

I suppose if I can make one person get the joke then it was worth it.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> *ding* *ding*
> 
> I suppose if I can make one person get the joke then it was worth it.



That was how I understood it too, but I wasn't sure when MsM answered. I was wondering if that was how you meant it


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That was how I understood it too, but I wasn't sure when MsM answered. I was wondering if that was how you meant it


 I'm just slow due to lack of sleep.


----------



## zfranca (Jan 7, 2011)

Tauruscat said:


> Yes I do have a pasta maker.. I made some yesterday and turned out pretty good but a little heavy.
> I wanted some other recipes so I can play with.
> Thank you for your tip....


The pasta machine will roll out the pasta. What makes the pasta yummy is the sauce you put on it. I personally make egg pasta only for ravioli. I find the commercially made noodles (Barilla, Buitoni, Divella) satisfactory. 
Here is my basic recipe for egg pasta:
Egg pasta

*(Basic recipe)*
*Ingredients**:*
*2* cups                         white flour
3                      medium eggs
1                      TBS olive oil
¼ tsp               salt (optional)
¼ cup              extra flour for working the dough.
 
*Directions**:*
Put all ingredients into the food processor in the order given and process quickly until a ball forms (about 30 seconds), and it clings away cleanly from the sides of the container.
 
If it appears too sticky, remove the top and sprinkle one tablespoon of flour. Process briefly until it clings away from the sides. If it appears too dry and does not form a ball, you may need to add a little water, a tablespoon at a time. You should not need more than one or two tablespoons of water, or one or two tablespoons of flour. Wrap in plastic and store in the refrigerator until needed. If you plan to use it right away, let it rest for fifteen minutes covered with a kitchen towel.

*Note: *Do not knead the pasta. Contrary to bread, egg pasta works better if it is a rather stiff mass. It will be easier to handle after the gluten has relaxed. You can freeze unused pasta, it will get slightly darker in color, but nothing to worry about, it’s just the oxidation process.


----------

